# New Rims



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Mmmm Soo sexy


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Very nice what size are they?* :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks good, jus need a drop and your set.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeh def. need a drop, other than that , its nice. What size rims ? 14s?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Stock SE-R 15" rims. Painted black.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ah, thats cool


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Timbo said:


> Stock SE-R 15" rims. Painted black.


Yeppers! 

I got a set of hyperco's sitting in the garage waiting for me to get some agx. :fluffy:


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Once the car sits a little lower, it will look awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i want those rims sooooooo bad!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good
(of course i would say that)


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Very nice, what a difference a nice set of rims make! We are in the same boat, I am gonna work on lowering my car now


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, those are a set of 15's i'd put on my car in a second. Did you think about gunmetal at all? Come to think of it, black brings out the tint which brings out the car color. Nice choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Ruubstr94Ls (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks nice.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

The black looks ok, in my opinion silver would look better with a lighter colored car like that.


----------

